# New toys, his and hers, and hers, and hers, and hers, and...



## Bert2368 (Feb 13, 2019)

So we're at the winter educational seminar for our craft, which happens in Las Vegas- And there was a shop I'd heard about nearby: Paradise valley Knife & Tool. We had a few hours after arrival before first session and herself agreed to accompany me.

https://www.pvk.vegas/Default.asp

The end result: we got his & hers Mikovs. I got gold/brown wood scales + saw, she got "original" with white plastic scales. Looks silvery in the light of hotel room, but slightly opalescent white in real life.











Then she started finding a few other things she liked...

These minimslist etched blades are cool, if not for heavy use.








Klingon knives, I will never understand.


----------



## inferno (Mar 1, 2019)

That klingon knife looks mighty good. Imagine if you were forced to use only that single knife for everything in the kitchen for a month


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 1, 2019)

The shapes of Klingon cutlery probably have much to do with their rather minimal food preparation practices- Live Gagh! doesn't need a knife to prepare, athough you may need a flamethrower to keep it at bay if some of them escape the pantry.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 2, 2019)

Rhark-taa ghlaa ghlaar ghkaa ik niti-kahrr.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 2, 2019)

OK, which translator?


----------

